# New Pirate Cannon



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry, haven't figured out how to take decent indoor photos but here is my latest prop.

Upgraded my cannon idea from a few years ago. Decided I'd take my time and work on the details. It is 5 feet long, about 9 inches in diameter at the back, about 5 inches at the muzzle.





































This was a "test" to see if I could pull off the look I was going for and what I could do to improve it. I have an idea to add fog and a muzzle flash for the next one.

The carriage will be made for this one at a later date.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks great IMU! The paint job looks really good.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow...very cool...nice detail and paint work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW that is gorgeous work IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

so..... when is the tutorial coming? those are pretty...and I want one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really beautiful, IMU. The lion face is an added detail this year, yes? I like it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, that turned out awesome!!! Your attention to details is once again spot-on and the paint job is beautiful! That lion head sculpt adds a lot to it, very nice detail piece! Excellent work!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Haunted Spider said:


> so..... when is the tutorial coming? those are pretty...and I want one.


Sorry, no tutorial on this one because its very similar to the ones I made several years ago. Just changed up a few things for the details and improved on the general build (mainly the muzzle).

My small cannon tutorial 2008



RoxyBlue said:


> Really beautiful, IMU. The lion face is an added detail this year, yes? I like it!


Lion face is new, wanted a more ornate piece this time around. You know me and details!



fick209 said:


> Dang, that turned out awesome!!! Your attention to details is once again spot-on and the paint job is beautiful! That lion head sculpt adds a lot to it, very nice detail piece! Excellent work!!!


I was going for an aged bronze look but the pictures make it look a little more blotchy than it really is in person. Maybe you'll have to come visit sometime and see for yourself!

Thanks again for all the nice comments.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

The pictures really do not do it justice. It's an awesome cannon and an awesome builder....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the cannon next to my MM Pirate from a few years ago.










Gives you a better idea how large it is in relation to a 5' skeleton.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember that guy

Top notch work, IMU!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! love the detail on that! Fantastic job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow I bet thereal thing never looked that good....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn IMU, the cannon looks great. I was wondering how you got the nice even tapered look (thanks for the link). The lion face really is a nice addition.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love the cannon! The sculpting on the lion's face is great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is really nice! Reminds me of the Pirates of the Carrabian plastic models they had back in the day.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

that's awesome... great job!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the cannon! It looks awesome with my favorite pirate skeleton.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------

